# Which three composers would you invite for dinner? Living or non-living!



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

*Which three composers would you invite for dinner? Living or non-living!*

My three would be Tchaikovsky, Beethoven and Shostakovich. Totally different personalities so would be interesting.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Wolfie
Schubert
Hugo Wolf

That would be a fine bunch of dinner companions... :tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd go with Bach, Scriabin and Gottschalk.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like living composers for dinner, so Magnus Lindberg, Anna Thorvaldsdottir and my friend Alexandra Vrebalov  I'll serve white wine with whatever we're eating.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Xenakis, Bartok and Stravinsky. 
Seems like a good match, Stravinsky will be trying to hook up with the waitress, Bartok will be talking about the joys of folk music and Xenakis will be talking about the new polytope he's constructing over in France. :lol:
Exciting enough for me! 
Unless I want to join in on Scriabin's charades! 

Though, I think it'd be interesting to meet nearly any composer (obviously not an amateur composer though)


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Of course Mendelssohn and Bach will be there. Two of my favourite composers. Anyone can fill the last space. 

I'll probably wind up confusing/offending the two by treating them like they are a couple.


----------



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

Verdi, Wagner, and Brahms.

Or Beethoven, Mozart, and Haydn

Or Bach, Mahler, and John Cage

Under every circumstance we'd be having Copland for dinner.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Bartók, Beethoven, and Mahler. 
I would eat fried chicken and biscuits with them.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Of course Mendelssohn and Bach will be there. Two of my favourite composers. Anyone can fill the last space.
> 
> I'll probably wind up confusing/offending the two by treating them like they are a couple.


Are you Fanny today???


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Maybe Beethoven and Carlo Gesualdo, make them both fight in the parking lot! :devil: :lol:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

For really good conversation about music, composers, gossip, and generally rich and interesting talk, I would skip most composers entirely, and sit down at the dinner table with Mozart's amazing librettist Lorenzo da Ponte, who had more different lives and adventures than most any composer; with Sergei Diaghilev, who knew everybody and acted as the catalyst for so much memorable music, art, and dance; and with Sergei Koussevitsky, who also knew everybody, published a lot of everybody's work, commissioned it, and conducted it. I might ask Ravel to come too, as I'd like to get an insight into what goes on inside that sleek, groomed head to create such music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi, Donizetti and Bellini to have a great meal and listen to them telling their story's.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Marin Marais, Frédéric Chopin, and Seymour Bernstein.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Gesualdo, Wagner, and Schoenberg. The dinner topic: tonality, chromaticism, and the future of music.

The dinner entertainment: Philip Glass at the piano.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Schoenberg, Stravinsky, and Bartok. Then I'd retreat to the kitchen and eat fried chicken -- and call the cleaning service later.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I wouldn't invite the dead ones. They're not hungry anymore and probably won't show up. I think I would invite three living young composers who's names I don't know yet. I suppose I would place an advertisement and see who showes up.


----------

